# New PB squat (video)



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Few weeks back I posted free squat of 440lbs x 3, so i thought I may aswell post my new PB box squat 474lbs x 3

Nearly half way to a 1000lbs 






Wasnt even going to workout, only had 1 hours sleep due to lots of stress and all i had eaten was a big mac, depth doesnt look to great but was done on a low box


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheers guys haha

Mcdonalds>Superpump


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice squatting mate. Do you do any equipped lifting?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Lol at McD's- its given me some of my best workouts...

Re the squat - your pretty narrow stance. If it's working well for you then great - you looked pretty solid enough.

The rack pins are too high aswell. Lower them at least one so you can get under the bar better.

Also try to step back into your squat position with one step of each foot - save energy


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

martin brown said:


> Lol at McD's- its given me some of my best workouts...
> 
> Re the squat - your pretty narrow stance. If it's working well for you then great - you looked pretty solid enough.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah i know the pins where to high you dont have to tell me :laugh: I was virtually bolt upright trying to unrack it, I asked the spotters to help unrack as i was struggling to clear the pins on earlier sets

I had a fairly wide stance, but its defo wider on my free squats, the one step back seems so blood obvious but ive never thought about it, thanks for that



Robbo90 said:


> Nice squatting mate. Do you do any equipped lifting?


Not in sense of suits/briefs etc, i honestly couldnt afford them I do have an interest in lifting at meets though


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes I was going to mention bringing the pegs down a notch as well. Much easier and safer driving off the pegs and not having to struggle racking it after.

If you already knew they were too high why didn't you drop them down? Specially when going for a PB?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good lifting mate...


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Because tom Im lazy as ****


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Im lazy as ****


Doesn't look like it during the squat mate, good lift.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I also before doing this beat my Raw (no straps/belt) Deadlift PB 190kg/420?lbs x 1rep x 2

Best workout ive had in a long time


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

AJ91 said:


> :laugh: spose it makes you push it harder out the hole knowing you've got to get it back up to the pegs that high


Theres no way am stripping all/most them plates off, dropping the bar, lowering the pins, putting the bar back up there, loading the plates again AND THEN squatting the ****er :lol:


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

nice squat mate is that about 200kg? hope to work up to that one day lol


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

215kg

250kg is short term goal, 300kg im hoping in a year and then maybe one day 1000lbs (whatever that is in kg i dont know)


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

well done mate. although depth was high.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

It was roughly parallel so not that high to be fair


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Looked parallel to me, so not bad depth at all...


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

1000lbs = 453 kgs mate

good lift bud have a rep


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

sully807 said:


> 1000lbs = 453 kgs mate
> 
> good lift bud have a rep


long way to go then  Ive got the milestones of 250 and 300 to go yet before focusing on a 1000lbs

Would love to total enough to be classed as "elite" but I havent even done a single meet yet (and my lifts arnt that strong all together) but its good to set goals aint it :tongue:


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

> Looked parallel to me, so not bad depth at all...


Its definately high of parallel, and wudnt pass in a competition. But its still a very good weight to handle, and no doubt will build big legs


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

goe1988 said:


> Its definately high of parallel, and wudnt pass in a competition. But its still a very good weight to handle, and no doubt will build big legs


Do you lift in any orgs/comps? Im interested and not sure what/who to go to/with if you get me


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Ye i used to, had a lower back injry last few years, but getting back into lifting next year, during my offseason from bodybuilding. Depends if your drug free lift IPF and if not then BPC is a brilliant fed.

you have a very good basis to start squatting from mate. like i said just a little lower and itl be fine


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> long way to go then  Ive got the milestones of 250 and 300 to go yet before focusing on a 1000lbs
> 
> Would love to total enough to be classed as "elite" but I havent even done a single meet yet (and my lifts arnt that strong all together) but its good to set goals aint it :tongue:


keep focused and it will be yours bud. btw box squats are scary i know 2 guys that have peeled tendons off the base of their back doing them mg:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Looked plenty deep enough to me!! Nicely done 15 more than I've tried! Although Martin has already told you, get those pins lowered, you're supposed to lift the bar off/ duck under it not have it at neck level!!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Theres no way am stripping all/most them plates off, dropping the bar, lowering the pins, putting the bar back up there, loading the plates again AND THEN squatting the ****er :lol:


That's why you get your spotters to support the weight one side at a time while you drop each pin :whistling: Even at that weight it should be doable with all that lot watching behind you :thumb:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Good work mate


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Thats my 440lbs/205kg free squat few weeks back

As you can see depth in this is much lower than the box

**** I love squatting

Again pins probably still to high


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Thats my 440lbs/205kg free squat few weeks back
> 
> As you can see depth in this is much lower than the box
> 
> ...


The only way to settle it is to get a different camera angle next time lol

Nice squatting mate


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I did my squats this morning brings back the throbbing - good video, perhaps one day I can dream of such weights


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice squatting pal. 205's look good to me.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Great lifting mate. :thumbup1:


----------

